# If you were given an envelope with the time and date of your death inside, would you open it?



## BlunderWoman (Mar 30, 2016)

Me- no I'd throw away the envelope


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope.  When it happens, it'll happen.  I like surprises.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

Nah, I'm good, every day is a miracle I'm still here.


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2016)

Boy, I'd be tempted. Really tempted.  But probably not.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

I would burn it.  I should be around for another 18 years, why rock the boat?



At that time I will be 100.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2016)

NO.  The temptation would be great, but no.


----------



## Bettyann (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope. Would not. Even though I know "I should know better" ... it would still have an impact on my mind...so why do this to oneself?


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 30, 2016)

No one can be given such a thing because no such thing exists.  Unless one has enemies and the envelope comes from a hit man, and even if it did, even a hit man could be wrong.  lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2016)

If I trusted that it was true, I'd want to open it.  But, I would never open it because I would highly doubt it was accurate, then I'd waste my precious moments on earth planning for it, doing things I wouldn't normally do, dreading the moment, etc. maybe all for nothing.  So no, wouldn't open it.


----------



## Linda (Mar 30, 2016)

I would not want to receive such an envelope but if I did, I would open it.  Then I'm sure I'd be sorry I did, but I'm pretty sure I'd do it.  

There is an envelope I would like to receive though.  I just want to know who will die first, my husband or I?  The reason I want to is so we coulf stop making life insurance payments on the one who goes first.  That comes out to a lot of money.  We both think I'll go first but not sure enough about it to cancel his insurance.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2016)

No way.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 31, 2016)

The questions assumption is that the information is true. I'm ready to go now. My grandson and wife are coming to live with me in August rent free to save for a house. A lot depends on how long I might live. Statistically, I have 7.5 "glorious" years ahead, or my head could crash on this keyboard any second. It would be good to know. What concerns me far more than the time of my death is the cause. Hoping for a cardiac arrest and drop on the floor.
 For my age group, that's the #1 cause of death. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## IKE (Mar 31, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd have to open it.  There are too many projects I want to do around the house---repairs and improvements that would take a long time to finish.   I'd want to know if it was a waste of time or not.   And make sure the house is dusted and vacuumed the day before I go.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I'd have to open it.  There are too many projects I want to do around the house---repairs and improvements that would take a long time to finish.   I'd want to know if it was a waste of time or not.   And make sure the house is dusted and vacuumed the day before I go.


 

I like the way you think.  LOL!  I'm ready so, going with the idea that in this hypothesis there's no way the results are inaccurate, I'd open it. There are a whole lot of people I want to make sure I get to slap the chit out of before I burn and get sprinkled about.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 31, 2016)

AprilT said:


> .... There are a whole lot of people I want to make sure I get to slap the chit out of before I burn and get sprinkled about.


Never thought of that, April.  Getting in the last word, so to speak.  
 :lol1:


----------



## Kitties (Mar 31, 2016)

30 years ago, never. It would be tempting now. Not sure what I would do. Not going to happen though.

I've thought about people who died suddenly, if they had any feeling or something before it happened. I hear about traffic fatalities on the radio and think 'those poor people will never return home.'


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 31, 2016)

It wouldn't bother me to know because I know I wouldn't live the rest of my life dreading the day. But I also know that I would use the information to manipulate people, so I wouldn't open it. That's how nice a guy I am.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2016)

Kitties said:


> 30 years ago, never. It would be tempting now. Not sure what I would do. Not going to happen though.
> 
> I've thought about people who died suddenly, if they had any feeling or something before it happened. *I hear about traffic fatalities on the radio and think 'those poor people will never return home.'*



awww how sweet of you...I think that too, but I try and remember those who died suddenly it's just like going to sleep. When you go to sleep at night, you're 'not at home' and you don't miss it if you see what I mean....it's the people left behind that have the hardest time.. 

im answer to the question....nope I wouldn't open it...but I might let my daughter open it if she wanted to... so she could prepare herself  for the fateful day...


----------



## AprilT (Mar 31, 2016)

Kitties said:


> 30 years ago, never. It would be tempting now. Not sure what I would do. Not going to happen though.
> 
> I've thought about people who died suddenly, if they had any feeling or something before it happened. I hear about traffic fatalities on the radio and think 'those poor people will never return home.'



Yes, I know what you mean, we've had quite a few car deaths out this way recently, less than two weeks ago four young men celebrating one of their birthdays. Car slammed into tree split in half three died.  Very sad, all 21 the birthday boy just turned 21 he survived the accident.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

April, never put off for another day, the creepy faces you can slap today! Just kidding of course?layful:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 31, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I like the way you think.  LOL!  I'm ready so, going with the idea that in this hypothesis there's no way the results are inaccurate, I'd open it. There are a whole lot of people I want to make sure I get to slap the chit out of before I burn and get sprinkled about.


hahahaha


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 31, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> awww how sweet of you...I think that too, but I try and remember those who died suddenly it's just like going to sleep. When you go to sleep at night, you're 'not at home' and you don't miss it if you see what I mean....it's the people left behind that have the hardest time..
> 
> im answer to the question....nope I wouldn't open it...but I might let my daughter open it if she wanted to... so she could prepare herself  for the fateful day...



Holly, I don't think I would do that,lol

Knowing it would upset my kids or depress them in any way is worst than me knowing.


I would not open it.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 17, 2020)

Yup, I would look. Been told a few times I was living on borrowed time.  lol.
Interest payments??


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 17, 2020)

I would not open the envelope and I would burn it immediately.


----------



## Wren (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, as much as I wouldn’t want to, I would have to know for practical reasons


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, I would open it, depending on how much time I had, would depend on what I was able to do.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

Linda said:


> I would not want to receive such an envelope but if I did, I would open it.  Then I'm sure I'd be sorry I did, but I'm pretty sure I'd do it.
> 
> There is an envelope I would like to receive though.  I just want to know who will die first, my husband or I?  The reason I want to is so we coulf stop making life insurance payments on the one who goes first.  That comes out to a lot of money.  We both think I'll go first but not sure enough about it to cancel his insurance.


*
I agree with you Linda 100%*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, I would open it. Then I would fulfill my bucket list.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 17, 2020)

Assuming that nobody is gunning for me, and he doesn't have the word , "Now" written on the paper; I'd check it out. If it were possible to be accurate about such a thing, why not? It's going to happen, if you know about it, or not. Knowing about it means you can allow for things. Otherwise you could go in the middle of a senten


----------



## Llynn (Feb 17, 2020)

Not a valid posit for contemplation.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 17, 2020)

The bucket for my bucket list has rusted away.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Into the shredder, unopened. No need to cogitate. Life goes on until it doesn't.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2020)

I would first check out the return address label.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 17, 2020)

Of course I would open it.  I already know I'm scheduled to check out during Thanksgiving week in 2030.  Knowing the details would tidy things up.


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 17, 2020)

No, if I knew that, I would be too obsessed over it, and it would shorten my life.  (that's probably a contradiction)

One that I worry more about than that is:  What if the rapture of the church happened soon, would I be ready?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Of course I would open it.  I already know I'm scheduled to check out during Thanksgiving week in 2030.  Knowing the details would tidy things up.


How's that, Buckeye?


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 17, 2020)

Definately not...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2020)

Absolutely!

I would also like to know the circumstances/manner of my death, I just might want to play beat the clock.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, I probably would.  I'm a planner so this would be the ultimate challenge.   

Or I could let my husband open it and watch his face, haha.


----------



## bingo (Feb 17, 2020)

that's like being in the twilight zone...

i'm glad we don't know....we may just drive off a cliff...ha!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh, of course I would open it!  Death is not a bad thing!  It's like going on an exciting vacation!


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2020)

No I wouldn't.

Mike.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

A 4 year old thread dug back up ..... 

Guess I'm in the minority on the topic,    but I would look  inside.  I like to be prepared for everything,   and maybe that would give me a chance to get everything in order.


----------



## Knight (Feb 17, 2020)

No


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2020)

I surely would

That'd give me free reign to be a bit more daring
I mean, hey, if it's right...…go for it until then

And if it's like just days away, I'm confessing all my shit, and being good.....probably


----------



## Judycat (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes. Then I'd tack it on the wall with my other appointments.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 17, 2020)

Seriously - I'd laugh, sneer and then tell death to try it's best, but expect a fight for it's life. Why go easy?
If it knows what's good for it, it better sneak up on me and take me unaware.

Isn't death a coward in most cases?

Interesting question btw.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 17, 2020)

I have to be at the docs on Thursday. Would be nice if it said Feb 20 at 10:30 AM. Ha give them something to do.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2020)

@Gardenlover 
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 17, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Gardenlover
> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


 Yes indeed - My plan is to be immortal, at least with the women I've shared loved.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 17, 2020)

Actually..  I had a dream that informed me I will die at the age of 89.  We know dreams are just that.  However, I am 60 so I will take that.  But the envelope..NO, I would not open it.  As some of you stated, I would be so tempted but I would not open it.  My mom, 2 uncles died in their 80"s..  I will be in my rocking chair, listening to music..take me home. But until them.. I INTEND TO ENJOY LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 17, 2020)

NancyNGA said:


> I'd have to open it.  There are too many projects I want to do around the house---repairs and improvements that would take a long time to finish.   I'd want to know if it was a waste of time or not.   And make sure the house is dusted and vacuumed the day before I go.


I would be on a cruise somewhere... the last thing I would think about is housework.. do enough that now.  However, we would do what is best for us.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Seriously -* I'd laugh, sneer and then tell death to try it's best*, but expect a fight for it's life. Why go easy?
> If it knows what's good for it, it better sneak up on me and take me unaware.
> 
> Isn't death a coward in most cases?


Reminds me of a poster I created decades ago


----------



## toffee (Feb 18, 2020)

omg no way throw it the bin and set fire to it ...eeekkkkk


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 18, 2020)

From Shakespeare's _Henry IV, Part 2, Act 3, Scene 1:_
"O, if this were seen,
The happiest youth, viewing his progress through,
What perils past, what crosses to ensue,
Would shut the book, and sit him down and die."

In other words, it's best not to know some things!


----------



## gennie (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, I think I would.  I'd like to  tidy up a few things.  I have a journal that I've kept for years, that if read by the wrong person might be hurtful.  Burn, trash or remove a few pages.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2020)

gennie said:


> Yes, I think I would.  I'd like to  tidy up a few things.  I have a journal that I've kept for years, that if read by the wrong person might be hurtful. * Burn, trash or remove a few pages.*


Why wouldn't you do that now?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 18, 2020)

I would definitely open it.  Then I wouldn't have to worry about how much to save or spend for the rest of my retirement!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2020)

gennie said:


> Yes, I think I would.  I'd like to  tidy up a few things.  I have a journal that I've kept for years, that if read by the wrong person might be hurtful.  Burn, trash or remove a few pages.





StarSong said:


> Why wouldn't you do that now?


Yeah, gennie, that is good advice & I should take it too.  What if we dropped dead suddenly, after all?


----------



## Duster (Feb 18, 2020)

No, I don't think I'd want to know. 
My father-in-law passed away at work of a heart attack at 56 years old. My husband was convinced that the same fate was in store for him and didn't make plans to live past that age.  His mood lifted after his 57th birthday. He now understands that we are all individuals and nothing can predict when "your time" will come.
You just need to live everyday to the fullest.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes. One of the things that worries me most is dying suddenly and leaving other people with the burden of sorting out my affairs.


----------



## charry (Feb 18, 2020)

yep , i would...and go on the town,  and live, live ,live ....life to the full.....i might even rob a bank


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2020)

This puts me in the mind of "Seeking a Friend for the End of the World" with Steve Carrell and Keira Knightly.  Also "On the Beach" (the book- not the movie.  The book is far better).     

Both explore people coping (or not) with an approaching, unavoidable, planet-wide doomsday, the timing of which is known to all.

For myself, I'd destroy the envelope without opening it.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 19, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> From Shakespeare's _Henry IV, Part 2, Act 3, Scene 1:_
> "O, if this were seen,
> The happiest youth, viewing his progress through,
> What perils past, what crosses to ensue,
> ...


From Richard II  (Act 5, Scene 5)

"I wasted time, and now doth time waste me."


----------



## GoGlo (Feb 19, 2020)

No


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 21, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Reminds me of a poster I created decades ago
> 
> View attachment 92094


I LOVE DEATH WILL TREMBLE TO TAKE US...  Death will think twice when taking me.. it will say "I will come back for her, we are ready for her but she is not ready for death"...  I WILL ENJOY LIFE UNTIL MY LAST BREATH.   I already shared with my daughter when I am in the hospital toward the end, put in my ear phones and turn up the volume to my music.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 21, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes. One of the things that worries me most is dying suddenly and leaving other people with the burden of sorting out my affairs.


Maybe you can get your affairs in order so they won't be burden with your affairs.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 21, 2020)

charry said:


> yep , i would...and go on the town,  and live, live ,live ....life to the full.....i might even rob a bank


Can I be your sidekick


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 21, 2020)

Duster said:


> No, I don't think I'd want to know.
> My father-in-law passed away at work of a heart attack at 56 years old. My husband was convinced that the same fate was in store for him and didn't make plans to live past that age.  His mood lifted after his 57th birthday. He now understands that we are all individuals and nothing can predict when "your time" will come.
> You just need to live everyday to the fullest.


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Leann (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes, definitely yes.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2020)

At this point in my life I've said goodbye to more people than I care to count.  Not a single one left this life while kicking, screaming, resisting, rocking & rolling, or with great fanfare.  Most slipped away in some level of pain unless medically sedated.   

Human bravado and physical strength diminish to zero when staring the grim reaper in the face. 

One of my all time favorite series was_ Dr. House_. In the pilot episode he had this exchange with a young woman who was opting against life-saving treatment, thinking she'd just slip away into death.

*Rebecca Adler*: I just want to die with a little dignity.
*Dr. House*: There's no such thing! Our bodies break down, sometimes when we're 90, sometimes before we're even born, but it always happens and there's never any dignity in it. I don't care if you can walk, see, wipe your own ass. It's always ugly - always! We can live with dignity - we can't die with it.


----------



## charry (Feb 22, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Can I be your sidekick




Haha , yep Ladybj .....we re be bonny and clyde....


----------



## drifter (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes, I would want to know, whether or not to buy that case of peaches and whether I needed to shower and shave in a hurry.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

no


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2020)

I would steam it open then re-seal to cheat death.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

While the temptation would be there, I would resist and do away with the envelop permanently.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2020)

No way would I want to know and maybe because I want to think that there is more time left than there is.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 22, 2020)

BlunderWoman said:


> If you were given an envelope with the time and date of your death inside, would you open it?



Wasn't there a Twilight Zone episode....

*No*, I can't imagine there would be any reason to feel good with that knowledge.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 22, 2020)

Absolutely yes! I would arrange my life accordingly provided it does not say I have only a month. I could avoid buying things that would be of no use and travel, see certain people, give money to my charities. A sudden death has a ton of drawbacks when like me, you are the sole survivor and living alone. An advanced notice would be a blessing.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 23, 2020)

Of course, I'd open it. Why not? It's important information., for you and your loved ones. For me, it's the same as getting a weather report about a monster hurricane, or earthquake, etc.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2020)

In a word....no.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

Absolutely not.

But it does sound like a Twilight Zone episode, doesn't it?  I wonder what would be the "twist" at the end?


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 23, 2020)

I would rather consider a somewhat different question that is certainly not new, but is worth considering from time to time...

If I knew I am going to die in, say, two days, what would I want to do between now and then?

Maybe instead of just for two days, that is how I would live my life.

To the OP's question, yes I would open it because that would probably reinforce the incentive to do what I said above.

So, which is it for me:

- Never put off until tomorrow what I can do today.

- or, Never do today what I can put off until tomorrow.

In retirement, I am becoming more aware that I have fewer days to accomplish what I still want to do.  It doesn't have to be moving mountains or changing the world, but instead those things that I have always wanted to do that I never had time for when I was working full time.

One thing to consider is that it isn't just death that would put an end to my pursuit of what I still want to accomplish, but also health issues, which seem to increase in frequency and intensity for many (but not necessarily all) of us as we get older - the aches and pains, reduced energy level, strokes, etc.  So there are a number of things that can put a limit on the time we have remaining to be functional enough to accomplish these goals.

Tony


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2020)

I would send it to the Dead Letter Office.


----------

